# How to get 3G Speeds from BSNL GPRS



## vineetrocks2005 (Nov 23, 2009)

This new hack lets you surf the Internet at the speeds of 3G from normal BSNL Prepaid card. So why pay more when you are getting 3G speed at a very nominal cost. Here is how you can get 3G speeds, obviously you have to have a 3G enabled mobile phone.

1. Buy a normal 2G BSNL SIM card. It must have a minimum balance of Rs.50+ else the GPRS service will not be activated.

2. Activate GPRS by sending GPRS PRE to 53733.

3. GPRS will be activated within 24 hours. After the GPRS is activated call the customer care for the GPRS settings.

4. Setup your phone according to the settings given by BSNL’s Customer Care.

5. Now do a e-Recharge with Rs.230, or whatever unlimited plan exists in your area.

6. Go to your mobile phones network settings and select Dual Mode or UMTS as your Network Mode. In Nokia Mobiles, you can find this setting under Tools > Settings > Phone > Network> Network Mode.

7. Search for BSNL 3G signals, you will see a 3G logo near the network name. Set it as default.

8. That’s it now you can surf the Internet at 3G speeds. You will get near about 500kbps to 1200 kbps speed.


Source


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 23, 2009)

How do you search for a 3G Signals??????? As if you catch them with your Hands!!!!!. LOL


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 23, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> How do you search for a 3G Signals??????? As if you catch them with your Hands!!!!!. LOL


 
   Very grand~ What you essentially mean is when you do network search on your mobile set and get your service provider signal,you always catch them with your hand,.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2009)

Does nebody knows about Airtel Mobile Office Hacks


----------



## azzu (Nov 24, 2009)

Is this Working ???


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 24, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Very grand~ What you essentially mean is when you do network search on your mobile set and get your service provider signal,you always catch them with your hand,.



Do you think this works!!!!!! Its like catching a whale(3G) with your cap(GPRS). Bsnl has a limit of being idiot and the technology used are evry different


----------



## KYE_Systems (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks for the useful post.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Nov 24, 2009)

doesnt work in chandigarh.....


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 24, 2009)

ye it does work , but you will not get the full speed of 3G unless you buy a 3G USIM . I am getting speeds of 15 kBps constant on downloads from torrents and direct links.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Nov 24, 2009)

I live near the BSNL exchange...and I am getting speeds in between .5Mbps to 1.2 Mbps


----------



## anil_tech (Dec 6, 2009)

it can't work because 3g's access point is different from 2g's access point.
there is a trick to use any gprs service free of cost goto _<sniped>_ to see.


----------

